# A PM from Le



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

:-&

Yes, Le it’s true I am by far not an experienced dog handler, and I do ask some very beginner questions. Like some other people on here in all my posts I don’t think I typed one thing worth reading. If you had a half a brain and some dog training experience I would think you could have figured this out without someone having to tell you. I’ve come a long way in two years with handling my dog considering it’s a part time hobby and I’m a goof ball. I never considered myself a trainer and yes I got my dog trained and still work with original trainer when I can as well as a few local guys. Getting my dog already trained was the best thing I did. Maybe in the future I will try screwing my own dogs up from scratch. If you give me one of your pups right now I am confident that I can make it perform anything you have shown, but only better. If the two ears and one mouth thing is in reference to this site, listening is kind of tuff. Ears and mouth are kind of not needed. I got two eyes and 10 fingers that work better here and I don’t know what makes you qualified to be preaching God stuff to me. Anyway I do read and learn things on this site, there are some very experienced people with interesting things to say. Then there are people who claim to be experienced because they have been doing it for 20 years or whatever amount of time. Imagine that, years of doing things wrong, nothing to show for it but bad pictures, bad video clips and retarded rants. I have learned from these people already, they fall in my how not to do things category. If you had any confidence in yourself you would not feel threatened or feel the need to send messages like this to fools like me. None of the truly experienced people have in the past.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Private Message*



Chris McDonald said:


> :-&
> 
> Yes, Le it’s true I am by far not an experienced dog handler, and I do ask some very beginner questions. Like some other people on here in all my posts I don’t think I typed one thing worth reading. If you had a half a brain and some dog training experience I would think you could have figured this out without someone having to tell you. I’ve come a long way in two years with handling my dog considering it’s a part time hobby and I’m a goof ball. I never considered myself a trainer and yes I got my dog trained and still work with original trainer when I can as well as a few local guys. Getting my dog already trained was the best thing I did. Maybe in the future I will try screwing my own dogs up from scratch. If you give me one of your pups right now I am confident that I can make it perform anything you have shown, but only better. If the two ears and one mouth thing is in reference to this site, listening is kind of tuff. Ears and mouth are kind of not needed. I got two eyes and 10 fingers that work better here and I don’t know what makes you qualified to be preaching God stuff to me. Anyway I do read and learn things on this site, there are some very experienced people with interesting things to say. Then there are people who claim to be experienced because they have been doing it for 20 years or whatever amount of time. Imagine that, years of doing things wrong, nothing to show for it but bad pictures, bad video clips and retarded rants. I have learned from these people already, they fall in my how not to do things category. If you had any confidence in yourself you would not feel threatened or feel the need to send messages like this to fools like me. None of the truly experienced people have in the past.



David Frost,

Why did you edit Chris post to delete Lee's PM?

I understand PM means private message BUT when someone sends me an unsolicited email or PM it is up to me to decide what to do with it. Especially when it contains nonsense about what a lousy trainer I am or preaches
about my need to get right with God. JMO


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Private Message*

If you find a PM offense, then send it to a moderator. You don't post it without permission from the person that sent it. Simple as that.

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

He Le do you have a problem with me posting your PM to me, I don’t see why you would?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> He Le do you have a problem with me posting your PM to me, I don’t see why you would?



It doesn't matter what Lee or anyone else thinks about it. As David said, don't (anyone) post a PM. Period.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mods were warned that this guy was a true nut case. If someone goes nuts on you in a PM, then there is no "private" anymore. This is a dog board, not someplace that weirdo's should be allowed to do that.

Just because "I" delete all the threats and weirdness 98% of the time doesn't mean someone else would or should.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff, no one said action wouldn't be taken. Just send the PM to a mod. most forums have rules against posting private messages, this one is no exception. If it's offensive we won't know unless someone tells us. Of course the first person you should tell is the one that sent it to you. Once they are informed you find their PM's offensive and they continue to send then, I can assure you something will happen. 

DFrost


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I actually enjoy the nutty PM's. But that is just me. Gossmeyer was one of my favorites of all time. I couldn't believe the amount of people defending that guy. LOL

But what do I know ?? Maybe next time I go off for days on the village idiot, people will take that as a sign. : )


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I actually enjoy the nutty PM's. But that is just me.
> But what do I know ??
> 
> Maybe next time I go off for days on the village idiot, people will take that as a sign. : )


We all realize you are a bit... uhhh, well.... uh different. 

Remember, there may well even be something to learn from a village idiot.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Remember, there may well even be something to learn from a village idiot.
> 
> DFrost


Well .... maybe not from the Gossmeyer version.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well .... maybe not from the Gossmeyer version.



chuckle, chuckle.

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> It doesn't matter what Lee or anyone else thinks about it. As David said, don't (anyone) post a PM. Period.


 
This is what David said, 

You don't post it without permission from the person that sent it. Simple as that. 

so I asked Lee for his permission to post it. I did not find it offensive, just a bit funny, though it to be a rant of a retart. 

Just cut, paste and post it Le and show everyone I’m wrong


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I am not trying to be mean or offensive here, but what is the worry about it? If it is from someone who is known as not providing valid information, why worry about it? 

Most of us know who the messenger is and what we feel about him.....so if it is a PM to you, there are probably several of us that have recieved the same crap. 

It fries my ass when I get PM's like that and in the past I used to want to post them and "state my case" too.....now I find it humorous and delete it. I do not even bother to give the benefit of answering to keep the BS going.....

Chris, we know you and we know that you put forth effort and you are knowledgeable....and that you seek valid information when you have questions.....so, anything from this person to you is a moot point....

If it is threatening, save it....if it is just stupid banter, delete it and hit the ignore button.....


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris, David spoke incorrectly. I'll correct my statement. Don't post PM's.

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I am not trying to be mean or offensive here, but what is the worry about it? If it is from someone who is known as not providing valid information, why worry about it?
> 
> Most of us know who the messenger is and what we feel about him.....so if it is a PM to you, there are probably several of us that have recieved the same crap.
> 
> ...


You’re telling me you get dingaling PMs? After all my wise cracks this is the first rant PM I got, and you got a bunch! I am insulted and jealous. Thanks for the nice words but I’m OK with admitting I’m limited on the knowledge, I’ll admit it forever.
Hopefully he will send me some more, hopefully we won’t see as much of him once school starts… he’s a teacher you know ](*,)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Chris, David spoke incorrectly. I'll correct my statement. Don't post PM's.
> 
> DFrost


Taken and understood,
Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> You’re telling me you get dingaling PMs? After all my wise cracks this is the first rant PM I got, and you got a bunch! I am insulted and jealous. Thanks for the nice words but I’m OK with admitting I’m limited on the knowledge, I’ll admit it forever.
> Hopefully he will send me some more, hopefully we won’t see as much of him once school starts… he’s a teacher you know ](*,)


I do get dumba** PM's....and it is not even worth engaging them.....LOL

I am limited on my knowledge too, which is why I have had to control my temper to wade through crap to find good, solid advice. 
I may PM a mod once in a while, but usually not....unless it is totally threatening....sometimes I will send them the hilarious stuff too.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I do get dumba** PM's....and it is not even worth engaging them.....LOL
> 
> I am limited on my knowledge too, which is why I have had to control my temper to wade through crap to find good, solid advice.
> I may PM a mod once in a while, but usually not....unless it is totally threatening....sometimes I will send them the hilarious stuff too.


 
I must be doing something wrong. I would think an ass like me should be getting more. Do you think people don’t take me seriously; I have had that problem before. I get lots of eye rolling and stuff especially from women. Then I get “your poor wife” statements, or she gets the “how do you put up with him”. But most people never really get made, except for ones that are not wrapped that tight. Maybe I’ll try harder in the future 
Thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Look here Carol, I rarely if EVER PM you. HOW DARE you get pissed. LOL

Chris, send me the PM. I LOVE that shit. LOL ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

How are the suits you got working out ?? I have been meaning to ask. The leashes you sent me are bullet proof.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Look here Carol, I rarely if EVER PM you. HOW DARE you get pissed. LOL
> 
> Chris, send me the PM. I LOVE that shit. LOL ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> How are the suits you got working out ?? I have been meaning to ask. The leashes you sent me are bullet proof.


I am glad the lead is holding up, you were one of a few test dummies to see how well they held up and what people thought of the materials used. They are proving to be good leads if it’s the type you are looking for. 
The suits are nice, one of these days Ill post a video of the suits in use with the local village idiots in them. You’ll get a laugh.
One thing I learned is one suit does not cover it all. 
I sent you the PM, again its not bad just a bit funny


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Look here Carol, I rarely if EVER PM you. HOW DARE you get pissed. LOL


LOL....I know....you just bash me publicly....<sniff> :-lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris, there is a possibility Lee could be dyslexic..he may have been preaching Dog stuff not God stuff.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

It’s a thought; it really wasn’t that big of a deal. I did not know PMs could not be posted and it was removed made it worse. Now everyone can just fill in the blanks whit that they want. You might be disappointed if lee actually posted it now


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Chris, there is a possibility Lee could be dyslexic..he may have been preaching Dog stuff not God stuff.


 
No, more like Ambedextrius (sp).............He does Both!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Then you have the Agnostic, Dyslexic, Insomniac who:



Stayed up all night wondering if there is a Dog!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

There isn't any need for the personal stuff. The person hasn't even posted in this thread. If you don't like what someone post, ignore it. It's a great feature. I see this thread going nowhere. If one of the other mods want to open it back up, ask them. BS for BS sake is great and this is the right forum for it, however, no need to get personal.

DFrost


----------

